#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Δωρεάν Σεμινάριο (Webinar) | Ρύθμιση Αυθαιρέτων - Ν.4495

## 3DR_Software

Την Τετάρτη 12/09/2018  και ώρες 18:00 - 19:30, 
Θα πραγματοποιηθεί Δωρεάν Διαδικτυακό (webinar) Σεμινάριο με θέμα :"Ρύθμιση Αυθαιρέτων - Ν.4495"

Πρόγραμμα:
* 18:00 - 18:05: Είσοδος στην πλατφόρμα
* 18:05 - 18:45: Ρύθμιση Αυθαιρέτων - Ν.4495 (Βασικά Σημεία, Διαφορές με Ν.4178, Απαίτηση Στατικής Μελέτης κ.λ.π)
* 18:45 - 19:00: Παράδειγμα Μελέτης Στατικής Επάρκειας 
* 19:00 - 19:30: Ερωτήσεις - Απαντήσεις

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να εγγραφούν εδώ:
https://register.gotowebinar.com/reg...41482055234563

----------

Xάρης

----------


## 3DR_Software

Σας ενημερώνουμε πως το άνω σεμινάριο είναι πλήρες καθώς έχει συμπληρωθεί ο μέγιστος αριθμός συμμετεχόντων και το έχουμε επαναπρογραμματίσει για τις *19 Σεπτεμβρίου (Τετάρτη) στις 18.0**0*.

Πρόγραμμα:
* 18:00 - 18:05: Είσοδος στην πλατφόρμα
* 18:05 - 18:45: Ρύθμιση Αυθαιρέτων - Ν.4495(Βασικά Σημεία, Διαφορές με Ν.4178, Απαίτηση Στατικής Μελέτης κ.λ.π)
* 18:45 - 19:00: Παράδειγμα Μελέτης Στατικής Επάρκειας
* 19:00 - 19:30: Ερωτήσεις - Απαντήσεις

Εάν επιθυμείτε να το παρακολουθήσετε δωρεάν μπορείτε να πραγματοποιήσετε την εγγραφή σας στο ακόλουθο link: https://register.gotowebinar.com/reg...86534876896770

----------

